
Even a Moderate Amount of Drinking Could Cause Brain Decline - SonicSoul
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/even-a-moderate-amount-of-drinking-could-cause-brain-decline/
======
bossybowser
This is constantly on my mind.

I code probably for around 8 hours a day, and spend another two staring at
spreadsheets before I head home to my young family. This is repeated six days
a week. As such I take a stack of Modafinil, Sprint by Nootrobox
([https://hvmn.com/sprint](https://hvmn.com/sprint)), Vitamin B, and one
general all rounder vitamin pill to maximize my productivity.

Looking back at a) the not so legal drugs, and b) the large amounts of alcohol
I used to consume, I wonder if my brain functions would be much higher at this
point. I think reading that article, depressingly the answer is yes.

With my younger days partying at places like Mahiki
([https://www.londonnightguide.com/mahiki-
guestlist/](https://www.londonnightguide.com/mahiki-guestlist/)) then I would
consider it a miracle that my brain is even able to function on the level that
it does - with or without my Modafinil stack.

In a parallel universe somewhere I'm working at Goldman Sachs and a non-drink
or drug taking sensible person from birth.

But meh, that would probably bore me to tears.

